# Chief executive officer / the chief operating officer



## Estrella

¡Buenas noches compañeros!
¿Alguien sabe cómo se dice en español los cargos de Chief executive officer y Chief Operating officer?
Si no me equivoco, el primero se refiere a la máxima autoridad de una corporación y el segundo a la máxima autoridad de una ramificación de la misma.
¡Les agradezco de antemano y espero que pasen muy buenas noches!


----------



## lauranazario

Yo uso la siguiente "nomenclatura":
Chief Executive Officer = *principal oficial ejecutivo*
Chief Operating Officer = *principal oficial de operaciones*

Esto ya se había discutido anteriormente. Quizás te beneficies de la conversación habida aquí: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=16428

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Estrella

¡Gracias, Laurita! Ya leí toda la hebra y me ha sido de mucha utilidad.
¡Que me has salvado otra vez chica!


----------



## lauranazario

Estrella said:
			
		

> Gracias Laurita!
> Ya leí toda la hebra y me ha sido de mucha utilidad.
> 
> Que me has salvado otra vez chica!


Anda, ¡para eso estamos! Y lo hago con gusto. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## gwainberg

En mi país se diría respectivamente: Gerente general y Gerente de operaciones.


----------



## Caminante

En Centroamérica también se utiliza: Gerente General y Gerente de Operaciones.


----------



## Caminante

Perdón, gwainberg, quise decir en el resto de Centroamérica. Saludos.


----------



## Cosmonauta

En España, las empresas medianas y grandes tienen en la mayoría de los casos -sobre todo si no están intervenidas por un juez  - un Presidente y un Consejo de Administración (board of directors) que representan a los accionistas.
El Presidente nombra de entre sus consejeros (boards of directors) un 'consejero delegado' (CEO) en quien delega sus funciones (managing director) y se convierte en el máximo responsable tras él. El Consejero Delegado gestiona la empresa según las directrices de las juntas de administración (executive boards) y nombra uno o varios directores generales (chiefs) para que se realicen las acciones estratégicas. Los más altos cargos tras el Consejero Delegado suelen ser directores de medios y operaciones (Financial and Operations Chiefs), bajo estos directores se encuentra el resto: Marketing, comunicación, comercial, tecnología, contenidos... Dependiendo del objeto de la empresa.

El orden más simple de una empresa sería éste:

Presidente                        President (Owner)
Consejo de Administración   Board of Directors
Consejero Delegado            CEO/Managing Director
Director General                 Chief Officer
Director de Área                Chief


----------



## Ilan

¿Y alguien sabe cómo se diria "Chief Financial Officer"?


----------



## Cosmonauta

(En España) se le llama 'Director Financiero' y está en el organigrama bajo el director general. Creo que en América se le llama 'Gerente de Finanzas', si hay algún hispanoablante americano en el foro, ¡que nos eche una mano!


----------



## Fernando

De acuerdo con Cosmonauta.


----------



## el comptador d'estrelles

Retomando la impecable explicación de Cosmonauta, ¡¡(gracias)!!, ¿podríamos decir que Chief Operating Officer es el Director General de Operaciones? No estoy muy metido en cuestiones empresariales y no sé si la expresión chirría un poco.


----------



## Fernando

Hay ya un hilo con este tema. Busca "CFO".


----------



## FRAGUA

Normalmente, cuando se habla de un _chief officer_ se traduce por director porque suele ser el de una empresa bastante grande; al más alto incluso puede llamársele director general.


----------

